
Y Combinator Acquiring Sequoia Capital - shayannafisi
https://blog.ycombinator.com/y-sequoia-combination
======
minimaxir
Hi Sam,

I cannot take acquisition notices seriously unless they are posted on Medium.
Please repost there, thanks.

~~~
shayannafisi
relax bro... haha

------
skrish
"*Sequoia LPs will have 30 days to export their data." That's a very good
punchline.

It's one of those days when everyone gets to express their ambition under the
veil of prank. ;-)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
As soon as I saw Incredible Journey, capitalized.

------
shayannafisi
We have a blog and Sequoia doesn’t. HAHAHAHA

------
colmvp
Goddamnit I was so convinced...

~~~
colinbartlett
Oh I didn't realize this was a joke until I came here and saw your comment.

Next year I am officially closing down from the internet and taking a spring
break on April 1.

------
sterl
I really like this idea. Please re-post as-is on April 2nd.

------
ecobiker
I'm really looking forward to YC Forestry!

------
joshmn
Not trying to be weird or anything but incredible journey is capitalized and
it's really bugging me for some reason.

~~~
blueintegral
The phrase "incredible journey" is often used by startups when they get
acquired, especially when the acquisition also means shuttering the product or
service. People like to joke because of how often that phrase is used.

[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

~~~
joshmn
Case of the Mondays on Friday.

------
basseq
Is it April 1st already?

------
stephenitis
double take was had.

------
Flott
And soon Sequoia Combinator will conquer the world!

------
namenotrequired
Happy April 1st :)

------
p4wnc6
Will you also be acquiring any of the Sequoia partners' sex slaves as part of
the deal?

------
chirau
"*Sequoia LPs will have 30 days to export their data." LOL. Nice touch.

Reminds me of the last act in The Hateful Eight about Major Warren's(Samuel L.
Jackson) purported letter from Abraham Lincoln...

"Ole Mary Todd's calling, so I guess it must be time for bed." "Ole Mary
Todd.' That's a nice touch,"

